# Which rifle would you recommend?



## Rainmaker (Sep 24, 2012)

Good morning,

I am wanting an inline muzzleloader. I already have a T/C Hawken that I have had for over 20 years. 

Looking for a stainless .50 cal inline that I can put a scope on. 

What would you recommend if budget for rifle alone is $700 and under? 

I have read all the horror stories of the CVA blow ups online, and have seen the pics. Their Apex rifle looks nice though. 

Also, what about the stainless CVA rifles they sell at Walmart? Are they any good? 

Being that this is my first inline it may be a more prudent approach if I buy something not too expensive just in case I don't like it. 

Thanks


----------



## djackson67 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awe, just stick with the Hawkin, keep it simple and how they did it 200 years ago.
Part of the hunt is the callenge.


----------



## benosmose (Sep 24, 2012)

Tc Omega for sure I like the x7 or just the normal one too It shoots as good as any ml I have ever had and very easy to clean.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 24, 2012)

My CVA is very accurate and has been a great rifle. It is very heavy!

I am wanting to hold a Traditions Vortek as a possible replacement.


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Sep 24, 2012)

ive enjoyed my traditions pursuit xlt very accurate and affordable


----------



## Gecko (Sep 24, 2012)

Knight Bighorn 50, easily the best in-line muzzleloader for the money. Comes from the factory with a Green Mountain barrel, fully adjustable Timney trigger and great ergonomics.  I am sure that it would not fit everyone perfectly, but fits me like a glove.  I have an older Knight, the BK 92 and love it.  It is basically the same rifle.  You can get one from Sportmans Guide for $350, very high quality.


----------



## Rainmaker (Sep 24, 2012)

I appreciate the input so far. What kind of accuracy at 100 if I find the right load? Are we talking about a 2 MOA rifle? Or are they capable of better accuracy?


----------



## Gecko (Sep 24, 2012)

I think you can expect sub MOA with the right load.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 25, 2012)

Best groups out of my CVA are just over 1" and average is around 1 1/2".


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2012)

I've printed "cloverleafs" with my CVA Optima pro,...but I've scattered rounds all over the target with it too,...lots of variables involved. 
I bought mine second hand on the swap/sell site, gun scope, cleaning supplies and some pellets and bullets for $200.00.
Killed my only buck with it.
Best buy so far in building my gun arsenal...and I've gotten a beretta and a Tikka at wholesale...so I consider the CVA package a great deal.
It is HEAVY,  but I have absolutely no concerns about it blowing up in my face.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Look at the CVA Electra...It is not one of the "new rifles" that
is introduced every year....It has been around since 08 or 09....

I got one for Xmas last year and love it....About $200.00 from the 
Sportsmans Guide, with scope, rails and rings....Mine is blue steel
Bergara barrel with black stock....1 in 28" twist...
It uses a 9v battery and ignites a sparkplug type device at the back of the barrel...
It is very accurate, easy to clean, and NO ignition delay from a
cap firing and igniting the powder....
It shoots like a centerfile rifle......You pull the trigger and it goes
boom !!!!
I love it.......It is kinda heavy, but so was my Hawken....


----------



## ekr (Sep 25, 2012)

CVA Accura V2.  got 3 in the family and a buddy went to get himself 1 too.  My other friends wish they went with the accura.  Its not so heavy @ 7.3 lbs.  love the adjustable trigger.


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a friend who has an Apex and my opinion of it is that its a high quality piece.  Well worth the price tag.  He has a .50cal muzzleloader barrel for it and shoots lead conicals and Swiss powder.  Very good accuracy (less than 2"@100 95% of the time).  Not just every once in awhile on a good day,  but all the time.


----------



## mark101 (Sep 26, 2012)

My father bought a T/C Impact,im very impressed with it.Very accurate and balanced.


----------



## cohutta21 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have used the CVA Apex for a couple seasons with great success.  We shoot them a fair amount prior to each season and the Apex has proved to be the most accurate black powder rifle we have used (must swab between shots). I used Barnes sabots with 100 grains of 777.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm happy with my New Traditions Pursuit stainless ,break open rifle, a bit heavy but no kick to it even with 150 Grs of Powder.
Paid $310 with scope.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 6, 2012)

The bad rap CVA received from the barrel trouble is old news.  The quality is very high now.  I consider them the best bang for the buck.  I would recommend CVA and TC over all others.  The TC being around twice as much money in most comparisons.


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 6, 2012)

Alot of those "barrel quality issues"  were nothing more than Randy Wakeman's hogwash.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 7, 2012)

TC encore works for me


----------

